# Problem with windows 98 2nd edition starting up.



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

I bought and went to install a Web Cam on my computer (Windows 98 2nd edition). Because I couldnt install it I uninstalled it. Now when my computer starts up it goes through a certain procedure, annoying procedure every time.

It starts up as normal  shows Windows 98 (sign/ logo) then it says Cannot find a device file that may be needed to run windows or a windows application. The windows registry or system.INI file refers to this device file but the device file no longer exists. You have deleted this. If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using this uninstall or set-up program. If you still want to use the application associated with this device file try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file. Unetsup.uxd.
Then it says, Press a key to continue.
Then it repeats the above wording twice again. Then it again says, Press a key to continue. Then it again says the message (Cannot find a device file thatetc). Again I must Press a key to continue. Then it says des.uxd. Then you have to wait 30 second before going properly into the screen. But as soon as it goes into the screen another message pops up and it says Windows Networking. (Then a red X) Unable to load the dynamic link library MSNP32.d11 The system cannot find the file specified. Some or all of the following features is not available. Microsoft Network. OK. Then back to normal. This happens every time I start up my computer, or restart it. It is becoming annoying. I have sent the Web Cam back to the shop (with the disc) But I did try re uninstalling again. Can you help please?
Thank you. The Voice.


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

How did you un-install it ? With the Web Cam's un-install or through Add/Remove?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing that something left behind in the registry(*Start - Run - REGEDIT - OK*), the SYSTEM.INI file(*Start - Run - SYSEDIT - OK*, and/or the MSCONFIG startup list(*Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - "Startup" tab*) is causing these error messages during startup.

Click *Start - Find - Files And Folders* and delete all temp files under:

*.TMP

C:\TEMP\*.*

C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.*


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

THEROACH said:


> How did you un-install it ? With the Web Cam's un-install or through Add/Remove?


Hi: First I uninstalled through start/ programmes. Then realising I had made a mistake I went through Add/ Remove. The message did not disappear. Then I borrowed somebody elses copy and did it through the Web cams own uninstall nothing. The message keeps appearing when I start up. I cant get rid of it. Thanks for your help. I even tried to re install it before again uninstalling.
The Voice.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

THEROACH said:


> How did you un-install it ? With the Web Cam's un-install or through Add/Remove?


Hi: First I uninstalled through start/ programmes. Then realising I had made a mistake I went through Add/ Remove. The message did not disappear. Then I borrowed somebody elses copy and did it through the Web cams own uninstall nothing. The message keeps appearing when I start up. I cant get rid of it. Thanks for your help. I even tried to re install it before again uninstalling.
The Voice.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi: First I uninstalled through start/ programmes. Then realising I had made a mistake I went through Add/ Remove. The message did not disappear. Then I borrowed somebody elses copy and did it through the Web cams own uninstall nothing. The message keeps appearing when I start up. I cant get rid of it. Thanks for your help. I even tried to re install it before again uninstalling.
The Voice.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

flavallee said:


> I'm guessing that something left behind in the registry(*Start - Run - REGEDIT - OK*), the SYSTEM.INI file(*Start - Run - SYSEDIT - OK*, and/or the MSCONFIG startup list(*Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - "Startup" tab*) is causing these error messages during startup.
> 
> Click *Start - Find - Files And Folders* and delete all temp files under:
> 
> ...


When I typed in the last one C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.* About twenty or so files came up... I wouldn't know which one to delete. As for typing in the others, nothing. Thanks Voice.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Reboot first to make sure that none of them is in use, then delete *everything* in the C:\WINDOWS\TEMP folder.

The *.* is used to bring up *all* files in that folder.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

flavallee said:


> Reboot first to make sure that none of them is in use, then delete *everything* in the C:\WINDOWS\TEMP folder.
> 
> The *.* is used to bring up *all* files in that folder.


I have done exactly as you asked... I type C:\WINDOWS\TEMP*.* (and the others you mentioned) and a load of Temp files come up - about 30. I can't delete them all because there is some good stuff in there. It seems all things that go onto my computer go in temp folders. Of course there is a hell of a lot that I haven't got a clue what they are.

I had another look at install/ uninstall and there is something on there that I think is the Web Cam (VGA USB CAMERA). I go to uninstall it... it asks me do I want to uninstall and I say yes, then a box comes up with a red x, which says "Clean Device.INI!" I can't go any further. Does that help? If I am being thick, sorry. The Voice.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What "good stuff" are you finding in C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.* ? Those are nothing but temporary files that have no use for you.

After you install a program, Windows is supposed to delete the temporary files, but it always doesn't, which is why they build up over time.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Search your registry and system.ini for references to unetsetup.uxd (are you sure it wasn't unetsetup.vxd?) and remove them...


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

flavallee said:


> What "good stuff" are you finding in C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.* ? Those are nothing but temporary files that have no use for you.
> 
> After you install a program, Windows is supposed to delete the temporary files, but it always doesn't, which is why they build up over time.


Flavalleel: I have done everything you asked; deleted the files under the three option you have mentioned. I also did a disk clean up... defr. etc but it is still on there. Only one file I couldn't delete and that was something to do with the internet. Thanks for your help.

Brushmaster: I will try what you said; however, it was as I said... I will, though, check again when I start up. Thanks for your help. The Voice.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Try this. Go to Start/Run. Type in msconfig and press enter. Under "Selective Startup", untick the "Process Config.sys" file and the "Process Autoexec.bat" file. Reboot the computer and see if the error message is gone. I suspect that one or both of these files have an entry in them pertaining to the web cam. Unless you are running other some legacy DOS device or software requiring the use of these files then they are not needed by Win98SE and the computer will run just fine without them.

Good luck.


Kilowatt


Another thing you might try is to boot to a command prompt and type Scanreg /restore and choose the date just prior to when you first tried installing the webcam.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Are you sure it isn't *V*netsup.vxd?

The missing vnetsup.vxd file is a common error with W98se when trying to install certain devices. You can attempt to extract the file and reinstall it by using the System File Checker (SFC). You can read my illustrated guide to SFC *here*


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

KILOWATT: I did exactly as you asked then re-booted but it still came up. I have put it back to what it was The only problem is I couldnt remember if Normal startup or Diagnostic should have been ticked? So I ticked Normal Startup. Also; there were three other boxes with ticks in them which I left alone: Process system.ini.file, process win.ini.file and load starup group items.

PYRITECHIP: I printed out your instructions and even though you said they were simple they werent to me. Probably I am too simple for simple instructions. On step two you said browse but what was I browsing to? You said .cab files were on YOURS. On the installation disc (Windows 98se) was I looking for Vnetsup.vxd? If so I couldnt find it if I was looking for .cab files, I couldnt find that either. I did also type in what you had in your photo example, but nothing.

BRUSHMASTER: I went into registry and found system., but not system.ini.

Sorry for being thick but I have only had the internet/ computer since August last year and I am learning as I go along.

The words before each continue are: vnetsup.uxd vredir.vxd dfs vxd

The V & U are very similar. 

AGAIN THANKS  THE VOICE.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 98SE doesn't normally need anything listed in the CONFIG.SYS and AUTOEXEC.BAT files.

You can access them by clicking Start - Run, typing in SYSEDIT, then clicking OK.

Copy the contents of those files and post it here.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

FLAVALLEE: As requested - thank you. There was 5 window boxes in SYSEDIT. Voice.

1) C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT.
@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
mode con codepage prepare=((850) C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ega.cpi)
mode con codepage select=850
keyb uk,,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\keyboard.sys

2) C:\CONFIG.SYS.
device=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\display.sys con=(ega,,1)
Country=044,850,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\country.sys

3) C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI
[windows]
load=
run=
NullPort=None
device=Canon BJC-250,CANONBJ,LPT1:

[Desktop]
Wallpaper=C:\MYDOCU~1\BACKGR~1\X-FILE~2.BMP
TileWallpaper=1
WallpaperStyle=0
Pattern=(None)

[intl]
iCountry=44
ICurrDigits=2
iCurrency=0
iDate=1
iDigits=2
iLZero=1
iMeasure=0
iNegCurr=1
iTime=1
iTLZero=1
s1159=AM
s2359=PM
sCountry=United Kingdom
sCurrency=£
sDate=/
sDecimal=.
sLanguage=eng
sList=,
sLongDate=dd MMMM yyyy
sShortDate=dd/MM/yy
sThousand=,
sTime=:

[Fonts]

[Compatibility]
_3DPC=0x00400000
_BNOTES=0x224000
_LNOTES=0x00100000
ACAD=0x8000
ACT!=0x400004
ACROBAT=0x04000000
AD=0x10000000
ADW30=0x10000000
ALARMMGR=0x0040000
ALDSETUP=0x00400000
AMIPRINT=0x04000000
AMIPRO=0x04000010
APORIA=0x0100
APPROACH=0x0004
BALER=0x08000000
BMAPP=0x0004
CASMONEY=0x00200000
CAVOIDE=0x00200000
CCMAIL=0x00200000
CCMCWFY=0x80
CHARISMA=0x2000
CONFIG=0x00400000
CORELDRW=0x48000
CORELPNT=0x08000000
COSTAR=0x0004
CP=0x0040
CROSSTIE=0x00000400
DARCH=0x80
DESIGNER=0x00002000
DIRECTOR=0x00800000
DPLANNER=0x00200000
DRAW=0x2000
DS40=0x8000
DTWIN20=0x00000400
EAP=0x0004
ED=0x00010000
EXCEL=0x1000
EXPASTRO=0x04000000
EXTYPWND=0x00200000
FAXVIEW=0x04000000
FAXWORKS=0x00000400
FH4=0x00E08000
FLW2=0x8000
FMPRO=0x00200000
FREEHAND=0x8000
FULLTEXT=0x20000000
GIFTMAKE=0x20000000
GUIDE=0x1000
HDW=0x04800000
HGW=0x8000
HGW2EXE=0x8000
HGW3EXE=0x8000
HJDRAW=0x00400000
IDAPICFG=0x00400000
IDRAW=0x04008000
ILLUSTRATOR=0x8000
IMPROV2=0x00000000
INFOCENT=0x04000000
INSIGHT=0x00000400
INSTAL1=0x00400000
INSTALL=0x00400000
INTERMIS=0x10000000
IS20INST=0x00000000
IVIHEALT=0x00400000
JEOPARDY=0x00200000
JW=0x00000000
KALOAD2=0x00400000
KEYCAD=0x8000
LE_ADMIN=0x00400000
LUI=0x20000000
MAILSPL=0x10000000
MAKER=0x00200000
MAPS1=0x04008022
MATH=0x00000001
MAVIS=0x00200000
MCOURIER=0x0800
MFWIN20=0x02000000
MILESV3=0x1000
MILESV40=0x4
MOZART=0x40000000
MSARTIST=0x00100000
MSBHUMAN=0x4
MSREMIND=0x10000000
MVIEWER2=0x40200000
MYINV=0x00200000
MYST=0x08000000
NAFTA1=0x4008022
NBAMW4V4=0x04000000
NETSET2=0x0100
NOTES=0x200000
NOTSHELL=0x0001
OPERATOR=0x02000000
OUTPOST=0x00000000
OWLAPP=0x00400000
PACKRAT=0x0800
PAINTER=0x00000000
PAWC8DC3=0x00400000
PAWIN=0x4
PEACHW=0x04800004
PIXIE=0x0040
PLANIT=0x0004
PLANNER=0x2000
PLUS=0x1000
PM4=0xA000
PM5APP=0x8000
PP4=0x00000000
PR2=0x2000
PRINTHLP=0x0004
QAPLUSW=0x0004
QLIIFAX=0x00400000
QUAKE=0x80
QW=0x08000000
RELAY=0x20000000
REM=0x8022
RR2CD=0x00200000
RX=0x00000400
RXL=0x00000400
SETUP=0x00000000
SIDEKICK=0x0004
SLEEPER=0x10000000
SOL=0x00400000
SPCB=0x04008000
SPORTJEP=0x00200000
SPWIN20=0x00400000
ST2=0x4008022
STRAUSS=0x40000000
STRAV=0x40000000
SCHUBERT=0x40000000
SSBWIN=0x00200000
SWCWIN=0x00800004
TCVWIN=0x00200000
TCW=0x00400000
TCWIN=0x0004
TERRAIN=0x00400000
TISETUP=0x00200000
TL6=0x08000000
TME=0x0100
TMSWIN=0x20000000
TMTWIN=0x00200000
TMTWINCD=0x00200000
TOUCHUP=0x00400000
TURBOTAX=0x00080000
VB=0x0200
VEWINFIL=0x00400000
VISIO=0x00000004
VISIOHM=0x00000004
VISION=0x0040
W4GL=0x4000
W4GLR=0x4000
WGW=0x00440000
WIN2WRS=0x1210
WINCIM=0x4
WINLINK=0x20000000
WINPHONE=0x0004
WINSIM=0x2000
WINTACH=0x00200000
WORDSCAN=0x02200000
WPWINFIL=0x00000006
WPWIN60=0x00000400
WPWIN61=0x02000400
WSETUP=0x00200000
XPRESS=0x00000008
ZETA01=0x00400000
ZIFFBOOK=0x00200000
NOTIFIER=0x400000

[Compatibility32]
CLWORKS=0x00A00000
MCAD=0x00600000
PHOTOSHP=0x00208000
PODW=0x00200000
SPSSWIN=0x00200000
TYPSTRY2=0x00200000
V32VM20=0x02000000
VISIO=0x00000000
VISIOHM=0x00000000
WINPHONE=0x00000004
WRDART32=0x00400000
SHELL=0x80000000
USTATION=0x80000000

[Compatibility95]
CHAOS OV=0x80000000
CONF=0x00000002
MSDEV=0x00000002
IMAGE32=0x80000000
INST32=0x80000000

[ModuleCompatibility]
ACEROOBE=0x0004
AIRNFM=0x0002
ALDNCD=0x0002
AMRES=0x0002
ATM=0x0002
ARCHANGEL=0x0002
CSNOV=0x0002
DEFDEMO=0x0002
DIBWND=0x0002
DIB=0x0002
DS=0x0001
EMLIB=0x0002
EMSAVE=0x0002
FH4=0x0002
GEDIT=0x0002
GEORGE=0x0002
GVBSETUP=0x0002
HRWCD=0x0002
ISLFAXPR=0x0002
KIDDESK=0x0002
KIDSTYPE=0x0000
KNPS=0x0002
LIONKING=0x0002
MAUI_DRV=0x0002
MGXWMF=0x0002
MEMMAP=0x0002
MSARTIST=0x0002
MSCRWRTR=0x0002
MSCUISTF=0x0001
MVIEWER2=0x0002
MWAVSCAN=0x0002
MYINV=0x0002
OLESVR=0x0002
PDOXWIN=0x0002
PLANIT=0x0002
PP3=0x0002
PP4=0x0002
PPPP=0x0002
PXDSRV2=0x0002
REVIEWRT=0x0002
ROULETTE=0x0002
RRIRJ=0x0002
RR1=0x0002
RR2CD=0x0002
STL_DLG=0x0002
TECO=0x0001
TER=0x0002
TLW0LOC=0x0002
TMSWIN=0x0002
USA=0x0002
VOICE=0x0002
WFXVIEW=0x0004
WINFORM=0x0002
WPWIN61=0x0002

[TrueType]
FontSmoothing=0

[mci extensions]
mid=Sequencer
rmi=Sequencer
wav=waveaudio
avi=AVIVideo
cda=CDAudio
aif=MPEGVideo
aifc=MPEGVideo
aiff=MPEGVideo
au=MPEGVideo
m1v=MPEGVideo
m3u=MPEGVideo
midi=Sequencer
mov=MPEGVideo
mp2=MPEGVideo
mp3=MPEGVideo
mpa=MPEGVideo
mpe=MPEGVideo
mpeg=MPEGVideo
mpg=MPEGVideo
mpv2=MPEGVideo
qt=MPEGVideo
snd=MPEGVideo
asf=MPEGVideo2
asx=MPEGVideo2
ivf=MPEGVideo2
mp2v=MPEGVideo
wax=MPEGVideo2
wvx=MPEGVideo2
wm=MPEGVideo2
wmx=MPEGVideo2
wma=MPEGVideo2
wmp=MPEGVideo2
wmv=MPEGVideo2
wpl=MPEGVideo2

[MCICompatibility]
QTWVideo=0x0001
MCIXSND=0x0001
GDAnim=0x0001

[mciavi]

[Desktop_Shell]
Current=Win

[Pscript.Drv]
ATMWorkaround=1

[Ports]
LPT1:=
LPT2:=
LPT3:=
COM1:=9600,n,8,1,x
COM2:=9600,n,8,1,x
COM3:=9600,n,8,1,x
COM4:=9600,n,8,1,x
FILE:=

[embedding]
Package=Package,Package,packager.exe,picture
midfile=MIDI Sequence,MIDI Sequence,C:\WINDOWS\mplayer.exe /mid,picture
SoundRec=Wave Sound,Wave Sound,C:\WINDOWS\sndrec32.exe,picture
mplayer=Media Clip,Media Clip,C:\WINDOWS\mplayer.exe,picture
PBrush=Paintbrush Picture,Paintbrush Picture,C:\PROGRA~1\ACCESS~1\MSPAINT.EXE,picture
Paint.Picture=Bitmap Image,Bitmap Image,C:\PROGRA~1\ACCESS~1\MSPAINT.EXE,picture
Wordpad.Document.1=WordPad Document,WordPad Document,C:\PROGRA~1\ACCESS~1\WORDPAD.EXE,picture
Imaging.Document=Image Document,Image Document,C:\WINDOWS\KODAKIMG.EXE,picture
WangImage.Document=Image Document,Image Document,C:\WINDOWS\KodakImg.Exe,picture
avifile=Video Clip,Video Clip,C:\WINDOWS\mplayer.exe /avi,picture

[Extensions]
ZIP=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.ZIP
LZH=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.LZH
ARJ=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.ARJ
ARC=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.ARC
TAR=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.TAR
TAZ=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.TAZ
TGZ=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.TGZ
TZ=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.TZ
GZ=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.GZ
Z=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.Z
CAB=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.CAB
UU=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.UU
UUE=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.UUE
XXE=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.XXE
B64=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.B64
HQX=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.HQX
BHX=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.BHX
MIM=C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe ^.MIM
mov=C:\WINDOWS\PLAY32.EXE ^.mov
pic=C:\WINDOWS\VIEW32.EXE ^.pic

[Devices]
Canon BJC-250=CANONBJ,LPT1:

[PrinterPorts]
Canon BJC-250=CANONBJ,LPT1:,15,45

[Sounds]
SystemDefault=,

[MCI Extensions.BAK]
aif=MPEGVideo
aifc=MPEGVideo
aiff=MPEGVideo
au=MPEGVideo
m1v=MPEGVideo
m3u=MPEGVideo
midi=MPEGVideo
mov=MPEGVideo
mp2=MPEGVideo
mp3=MPEGVideo
mpa=MPEGVideo
mpe=MPEGVideo
mpeg=MPEGVideo
mpg=MPEGVideo
mpv2=MPEGVideo
qt=MPEGVideo
snd=MPEGVideo
asf=MPEGVideo2
asx=MPEGVideo2
ivf=MPEGVideo2
mp2v=MPEGVideo
wax=MPEGVideo2
wvx=MPEGVideo2
wm=MPEGVideo2
wmx=MPEGVideo2
wma=MPEGVideo2
wmp=MPEGVideo2
wmv=MPEGVideo2
wpl=MPEGVideo2

[WinZip]
Note-1=This section is required only to install the optional WinZip Internet Browser Support build 0231.
Note-2=Removing this section of the win.ini will have no effect except preventing installation of WinZip Internet Browser Support build 0231.
win32_version=6.3-8.0

[colors]
Scrollbar=174 168 217
Background=0 0 0
ActiveTitle=90 78 177
InactiveTitle=128 128 128
Menu=174 168 217
Window=255 255 255
WindowFrame=0 0 0
MenuText=0 0 0
WindowText=0 0 0
TitleText=255 255 255
ActiveBorder=174 168 217
InactiveBorder=174 168 217
AppWorkspace=90 78 177
Hilight=120 48 208
HilightText=255 255 255
ButtonFace=174 168 217
ButtonShadow=90 78 177
GrayText=90 78 177
ButtonText=0 0 0
InactiveTitleText=255 255 255
ButtonHilight=216 213 236
ButtonDkShadow=0 0 0
ButtonLight=174 168 217
InfoText=0 0 0
InfoWindow=255 255 255
ButtonAlternateFace=160 153 210
HotTrackingColor=0 0 255
GradientActiveTitle=90 78 177
GradientInactiveTitle=128 128 128

[CanonDriver]
ForceOpaque=1
PhotoShopBugFix=1

[Canon BJC-250,LPT1]
Colorize=0

[FontSubstitutes]
Helv=MS Sans Serif
Tms Rmn=MS Serif
Times=Times New Roman
Helvetica=Arial
MS Shell Dlg=MS Sans Serif
MS Shell Dlg 2=MS Sans Serif
Monotype.com=Andale Mono

[Mail]
MAPI=1
MAPIX=1
OLEMessaging=1
CMC=1
CMCDLLNAME=mapi.dll
CMCDLLNAME32=MAPI32.DLL
MAPIXVER=1.0.0.1

[MAPI 1.0 Time Zone]
ActiveTimeBias=0
StandardName=GMT Standard Time
DaylightName=GMT Daylight Time
Bias=0
StandardBias=0
DaylightBias=ffffffc4
StandardStart=00000A00000005000200000000000000
DaylightStart=00000300000005000100000000000000
DaylightFlag=1

[annie]
CaptureFile=
VideoDevice=0
AudioDevice=1
FrameRate=667111
UseFrameRate=1
CaptureAudio=1
WantPreview=1
MasterStream=1

[DrawDib]
pnpdrvr.drv 800x600x32(0)=37,5,5,5

[IRIS_IPE]
menu=1

4) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI
[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vga850.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=system.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLYI~1.SCR

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=xlat850.bin
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=RAGE IIC AGP (English)

[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
woafont=app850.fon
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
VIDC.YVU9=IYVU9.DLL
VPM=ATIVTVPM.DLL
MSVideo.VfWWDM=vfwwdm.drv
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[vcache]

[Password Lists]
ANON=C:\WINDOWS\ANON.PWL
GLENN=C:\WINDOWS\GLENN.PWL

[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22

[MSNP32]

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVU9=iyvu9_32.dll
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
VIDC.I420=msh263.drv
VIDC.IYUV=iyuv_32.dll
VIDC.IV41=ir41_32.dll

5) C:\WINDOWS\PROTOCOL
DriverName=ndishlp$
Bindings=

[protman$]
DriverName=protman$

[data]
version=v4.10.2222
netcards=


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Type a semi-colon ( ; ) in front of each line in the AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files, save the changes, then reboot. It should look like this when you finish:

----------------------------------------------------------------
;@C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
;mode con codepage prepare=((850) C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ega.cpi)
;mode con codepage select=850
;keyb uk,,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\keyboard.sys
----------------------------------------------------------------
;device=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\display.sys con=(ega,,1)
;Country=044,850,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\country.sys
----------------------------------------------------------------

The semi-colon prevents Windows from reading the commands during startup.

If you're using 56K dial-up instead of high-speed broadband, go into the [Ports] section of the WIN.INI file and change all the *9600,n,8,1,x* commands to *115200,n,8,1,p*, save the changes, then reboot.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Flavallee,

I did exactly as you asked changed the numbers (the full code) as you pointed out. I did the second option as I have 56K dial-up (I didnt do the first option). I saved changes, as you said. Re-booted but it was still there the same message at the beginning. I re checked if the numbers (codes) that you had given were still the same, yes, nothing had changed from what I reprogrammed. Any other suggestions please? Also; should I change back the settings or leave alone?

Thanks for taking the trouble with me. The Voice.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

Anybody; If anybody has any ideas I would be very grateful. I have tried all the above... well, at least all I could understand. THE VOICE.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

This maybe a hard challenge but I am sure somebody can come up with a solution to my problem; thank you. The Voice.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

I like to thank everybody for their advice and words. I have tried everything that is on offer, but nothing seems to work. Does anybody have any other suggestions? Thanks for you time. The voice.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi,

Since your problem could very well be in the Registry have you tried reverting back to before it started? If not go to the start/shut down button and restart in DOS mode. At the C:\Windows prompt type the following command:

SCANREG /RESTORE

Pick a date just prior to your install of the Web Cam drivers. Let us know if that works.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi dr 20,

Thanks for your help.

Youll probably say I am being thick but I did as you told me.

I have never been into that section before anyway. When C:/WIDNOWS came up I typed in SCANREG/ RESTORE.

Then another prompt came up (4 prompts I think?) which confused me anyway, then I got a command saying that it was going to back up There was nowhere, or nowhere I could see, for me to type the date in. I tried various variations but nothing. It does not come up as simple as you explained it. Please talk me through it slowly. I am sorry. I did try every combination, or I believed I did.

Again, sorry.

The Voice.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

In the SCANREG /RESTORE screen, you can use your arrow keys to move up and down the list of dates. When you get to the one you want, just hit the "Enter" key...


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

BRUSHMASTER & dr 20,
I did exactly as you asked when I came to the dates there was only 5 dates. I pressed the arrow up down sideways but only those five dates came up. 
05/21/04
05/21/04
05/20/04
05/19/04
05/19/04
They had some stuff behind it like either not started or started and a time. I know the dates are American and mine is in English style (05/21/04=21/05/04). The date I put the Web cam in was 16/04/04 So I would have used a date before that.

Thanks again for you help. Thank you for your patience.

The Voice.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

You can try and see if this helps: download jv16 Power Tools from the link below. After it's installed run Registry Tool from the top left. Look for anything related to your web cam program and remove the entries. It creates a backup in case you need to reverse what you took out.

http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=jv16

Also run the registry cleaner, you can safely remove anything in green it finds, it's possible it might pick up those remaining entries in your registry causing the problem.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

Dr 20,

Thanks for your help; I did as you asked. I down loaded the power tool and ran the registry tool. I did find some connections to the Web cam and removed them. I also found references to the same Web cam in another section. I removed them also and restarted the computer. Nothing  the same fault was there at the beginning.

You also mentioned registry cleaner but I couldnt find that, however, and the closest, was registered file types. I checked that but nothing  no green ones; a few reds and most with question marks. I also went through other sections but nothing.

Back to the registry tool. I did find Logitech which had Eleh, LVComs, Quick Cam, Quick cam 5, Rubicon, Video server & wavecheck. Do you have any ideas what they are? There was other things there which I didnt have a clue but I didnt think were connected to the Web cam.

Any other ideas?

Again thanks for your help. The Voice.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

The Registry Cleaner option is located in the tools menu. You'll see that on top in between Preferences, Search, and Help. It takes about a half hour to finish and usually finds hundreds of dead or unnecessary entries if it hasn't been run in a while. Just remove those entries with a green dot to the left of them, leave the red dotted ones there.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi dr 20,

Thank your for your reply and keeping with me.

I did as you asked Went to Registry cleaner removed all the green ones  took about 20 minutes to just under half an hour. Restarted the computer and it was still there. Do you have any other ideas I could try? 

THE VOICE.

Even though we havent removed the problem I have found our journey a great education  so I want to thank you (and the others) for enlightening me (and keeping with me).


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Download Hijack This from the link below. There's no installing involved, just click on it. Might be a good idea to put it in a folder and a permanent location like Program Files. Run the scan and save a log to the results then copy and paste them here. Let's see what your running processes are, fixing this might involve deleting some leftover files that are starting up with Windows.

http://tomcoyote.com/hjt/

If your Visual Basic Run-time files haven't been upgraded from version 5.0 you'll need to do that for Hijack This to work otherwise you'll get an error message. You can download Visual Basic 6.0 here:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...24-4122-44af-8ab4-7c039d9bf629&DisplayLang=en


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

If that previous Visual Basic 6.0 link no longer works try this one:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/results.aspx?productID=&freetext=visual+basic+6.0&DisplayLang=en

The Run-time link is #9.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 21:49:55, on 24/05/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\MIXER.EXE
C:\FREESERVE\FREESERVECONNECTIONKIT\ATDIALLER1.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\ADAPTEC SHARED\CREATECD\CREATECD50.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 5\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZONEALARM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd={SUB_PRD}&clcid={SUB_CLSID}&pver={SUB_PVER}&ar=home
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Freeserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://home.microsoft.com/access/autosearch.asp?p=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=http://www-cache.freeserve.com:8080;ftp=http://www-cache.freeserve.com:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
O3 - Toolbar: Freeserve - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBAR\FSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ESSOLO] ESSOLO.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MicroDialler] C:\Freeserve\FreeserveConnectionKit\atdialler1.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD50] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adaptec Shared\CreateCD\CreateCD50.exe" -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Freeserve - res://C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBAR\FSBAR.DLL/VSearch.htm
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37873.6208564815
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab

Hi dr 20,

I havent got a clue what I was doing or even if what I have printed here was what you wanted. I was just flying blind. If I have done it wrong the please make your instructions simple for even the stupid to understand i.e. me. But thanks for your help. Also I didnt have a clue what you were talking about when you said visual basic run-time files havent been upgraded from version 5.0 so I downloaded them both. Then I couldnt find them when I down loaded them so I had to go into find to find them I know dont say it stupid. But I hope to get there in the end eventually!

THE VOICE.

PS I just hope you have a sense of humour as well as patience.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Your Hijack This Log is exactly what we needed, you did fine with that.

What was the company's name of the Web Cam program you installed, would it have been Logitech?? The only entry I'm seeing that could possibly be related to that is C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE. That is an application that allows items such as web cams to be accessed. It may or may not be the problem but it doesn't need to start up with Windows.

Go to Start/Run and type in msconfig. From the Startup tab uncheck LVCOMS.EXE so it stops loading when Windows does. Reboot and see if that was it. I don't want to tell you to delete anything just yet, I'll wait till you get back on the company's name of the program.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

dr 20,

Again thank you. Yes the name was Logitech (which I only just found out today). Also if you look back to thread number 28 I mentioned this (I didnt know what it was then) to you. I am going to do what you asked now and will get back to you.

The Voice.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

dr 20,

I have done as you asked and it is still there. As I said in the above message; on thread 28 I used the powertools to delete certain items that I was sure was the Web Cam, however I did ask you about some stuff I was unsure of  Logitech (about 5 or 6 items). Then I didnt know what they were, now I know it to be the same company that do the Web cam which I removed. Should I go back and delete all the Logitech that I mentioned using powertools?

Thanks,

The Voice


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes I would go into jv16 PowerTools and delete those Logitech entries that are related to the web cam. Also go to your Windows\System folder and delete LVCOMS.EXE. If a box comes up disallowing it that means it's still running. In that case press ctrl/alt/del and end its process. You should be able to delete it then. Finally go to your Program Files folder and delete any remaining Logitech files that may be in there. Reboot and see if that does it.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

dr 20,

Again thanks. I did as you asked went into powertools and deleted. Went to files and deleted. The only think I could not delete was LV COMS.EXE from start up tab (still unticked), as I could not see any facilitates to delete it. Even tried right clicking nothing. Anyway, re started, the same problem. 

Just a matter of interest; when I bought that Web cam, couldnt get it to work, uninstalled it and took it back that was when the problem started, however, I did purchase another Web cam  Labtec  and tried to install that one but I couldnt get that also to work, so I uninstalled it and took it back. I never mentioned it because the problem  if I remember rightly  started before installing Labtec Web cam. Anyway, I went into files and deleted anything to do with Labtec re started but the same problem persisted.

If you can tell me how to delete LV COMS.EXE completely I would be grateful but as it is unticked surely that wouldnt make a difference?

Thank you for your time,

The Voice.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Were you able to delete LV COMS.EXE from the C:\Windows\System folder? 
Let me know on that.

If you want to remove LV Coms.exe from the Startup tab you can go in the registry to:

HKEY_Local_Machine/Software/Microsoft/Windows/Current Version/Run-

Delete the LV Coms.exe entry.

To get to the registry at start/run type regedit. 

If the problem continues most likely you have leftover files somewhere in Windows or the System folder. But try get ridding of LV Coms.exe completely and see how it goes.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

Dr 20,

I have a query or a stupid question, depending on your point of view. I think I have deleted everything from System folder at least everything called LV COM.EXE. I have deleted LV COMS.EXE from startup as you told me. But the query or stupid question is this. I went into system folder and I found LV ComS (but it didnt have exe on the end  are they the same?). Anyway, I went to delete it and it wouldnt let me (it said it was still running) So I did ctrl/alt/del to stop it running. I then went back and deleted it however, I did something else and the screen went blue with writing (then went dead). I re booted it and as I didnt know whether deleting LVComS was the cause of that anomaly I restored it from the deleted bin I wanted to check with you if that was ok to delete. Is LVComS the same as LV COM.EXE and is it ok to delete it? It was in the system files Do you have any explanation why it did that anomaly/ went dead when I deleted it? However, and saying all that when the screen went dead and I restarted it to restore that file it still did the same problem If you say delete it I will.

THE VOICE


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

The LV ComS file is different than the LV COM.EXE. If you suspect deleting it gave you a blue screen I'd put it back and see if the crash stops. The fact the file was running when you tried to delete it means that most likely it is the cause of those popups when Windows starts. 

Have you tried contacting Logitech to explain the problem to them? They may be able to give you a more thorough uninstall utility or possibly instructions on manually deleting the remaining files.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

dr 20,

Thank you for your help. I have put LVCOMS back and it seems to be OK now. I did try contacting the company as you said but they were no help. All they suggested was reinstall and then uninstall the product, which I had already done on a number of occasions (the disc has gone back to the shop now). Does that mean we have gone to the end of the road? I am sure this problem cant baffle the greatest brains on here surely not?

The Voice.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

The program has left files on your computer that make the system unstable when you try deleting them. I've got several Logitech components, including a mouse and speakers and their drivers haven't given me the headaches they have with you. 

You could reinstall Windows and start fresh, that would probably be the safest way of getting rid of those popups, at least you can get into Windows and retrieve important data beforehand.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

dr 20,

Thank you. I have actually thought of that but I thought I would wait and see if anybody could come up with another solution. The problem I have is that I only have a floppy disc drive and not CD recordable drive to transfer my stuff over. But if that is the only solution then I want to thank you, and the others, for your help. It has been an education, and an enlightenment where I have learnt something. I have printed off everything you said for future reference  again thank you my friend for you help.

THE VOICE.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ahhh but I do have a solution to that problem lol.

If you want to reinstall Windows create a folder on your Root C: and place all of your personal data that you want save in it. Next go to your C:\Windows\Command folder and make a copy of Deltree and place that on your Root C:. Also go into Windows and get a copy of Smartdrv and put that on your Root C: as well.

Now you can delete your present OS and Program Files folder using the deltree command from Root C: in Dos.

Boot with your Startup disc and at the A:\ type the following commands:

C: [hit enter]

smartdrv [hit enter]

deltree windows [hit enter]

deltree progra~1 [hit enter]

Reboot with your Startup disc, press 1 for CD-Rom support and with your Windows 98SE disc in the drive type setup at the a:\ prompt.
After Windows reinstalls your personal data will still be on Root C: where you can retrieve it.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

dr 20,

Thank you my friend for your help. Just one quick question. If I left matters as they are would it cause any damage (would it cause me any problems)? The only problem at the moment is that it is a nuisance, nothing more which I can get over. Should it be formatted or can I leave it?

THE VOICE.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Voice,

If the OS is working good other than the popups then there's no reason to reinstall Windows if you don't want to. After a week of that though it would be enough for me, I'd dump it lol.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

dr 20,

Thank you. For the time being I will probably leave well alone remember you have more skilled at repairing computers than I am (it was because of tinkering I got in this mess in the first place). But I do realise that by tinkering it is the best way to learn (which I will probably do eventually). Can I put your skills to one more test please? Under security I have another problem any chance you could have a look for me please, thanks.

THE VOICE.

Take care.


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

dr 20,

I decided to go back over everything I have learnt from you guys and I have managed to restore the three files: vnetsup.vxd, vredir,vxd and dfs.vxd. So it does not go through that motion when starting up (I followed Pyritechips instructions again  I must have done it wrong last time). However, it still does (after start up) - shows; A box comes up with a red cross in it which says: Unable to load the dynamic link library: msnp32.dII. The system cannot find specified. Sone or all of the following features is not available. As we have solved the other problem anyway of solving this one?

THE VOICE.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Voice,

This problem might be easy to solve. Go to your Windows\System folder and check to see if the msnp32.dII file is in there. If it's not put your Windows 98SE disc in the CD-Rom drive and look in the win98/Net7 cab folder. Extract it to your hard drive and restore it to the System folder.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Gool call dr20

msnp32.dll is in net7. When you run SFC. In step 2 of my guide Enter the full path to the file:

* drive:\folder\cabs\NET7.CAB\msnp32.dll* where drive is the drive where your files are and folder is where you store your folder (I say this because I keep all my OS installation CD's on my HDD).


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

Pyritechips & dr 20,

Thanks When I had written my other message I had a thought I decided to repeat the procedure for msnp32.d11 as I did with the missing files and it worked. So I want to take this opportunity to thank you guys for your brilliant help. I may have started of being thick but I kept re reading what you guys wrote until it sank in and hay-presto it worked again, thanks guys. My hat goes off to you all.

THE VOICE.

All the best for the coming year.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Voice,

No problem, glad to see you got it resolved. Looks like pyritechips was right on about vnetsup.vxd being the culprit, which sure beats reinstalling. :up:


----------



## voice (Oct 12, 2003)

dr 20,

Yes thanks since I last wrote to you I have had one or two other problems but some of the stuff I have learnt from you I put to good use and sorted my problems out myself. This site and you guys are a good education for somebody like me who wants to learn and hopefully be as good as you one day.

Take care my friend,

The Voice.


----------

